# help please !Down reg and feeling unwell



## tattybogle (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi all,
I am two weeks into down reg (doing longer down reg 4 weeks total) and feel awful 
Have AF at moment but have stomach upset,nausea, back ache, tender breasts and feel completely wiped out. I am sure DH thinks I am exagerating and I feel a bit like a hypercondriac (is that spelt right ) Please can anyone tell me if this is normal or give me advice to get through it as I cannot afford to take time off work and I work in a children's nursery.
Thank you
and lots of   to everyone on their journey


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Im sorry u feel poorly!!! I suffered headaches & struggled into work. These drugs are strong on our sensitive bodies so don't be hard on urself!!! I'm a teacher & currently on day 6 stimms. Feel drained physically & mentally even though it's been half term.  If ur sick from work then ur sick.... See ur gp & get signed off!!! I've got my appointment on Tuesday. 

Hang in there!! When u get bfp it'll be worth it!!!


----------



## tattybogle (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Sa11en,
I feel better knowing it isn't only me that feels awful. Unfortuently I don't get paid if I don't go to work and statutory sick pay is a joke and doesn't kick in until after three days sick  I have some holiday owing but was saving it for after ET. Hope you are feeling better and send  for a BFP


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

HI Tatty
I too have been on four week d/r, and felt completely rubbish practucally the whole time, i'm on my last week and have been lucky enough to have a most suppostive boss who's let me work at home when i've felt rough.  It's supposed to get better when you start stimming - for me hopefully thats Wednesday!!  My weight has increased, boobs are massive and sore, headachy, tired (unbelievably tired!!) and teary, to name a few effects!!
At one point I wanted to stop when I was feeling particularly down.  BUT.... there is light at the end of the tunnel and it's all for a good cause!!
You need to take the rest when you can, I found having a nap when I get in from work has helped some days!!
Hope you feel better soon

Claire

xxxxx


----------

